# Any Pressure Washer recommendations?



## sgh (Dec 5, 2014)

Looking for a compact quiet unit, hopefully with a snow lance would be a bonus, any recommendations?


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

sgh said:


> Looking for a compact quiet unit, hopefully with a snow lance would be a bonus, any recommendations?


Nilfisk are good

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=202498


----------



## sgh (Dec 5, 2014)

blz-8027 said:


> sgh said:
> 
> 
> > Looking for a compact quiet unit, hopefully with a snow lance would be a bonus, any recommendations?
> ...


Cheers


----------



## blaird03 (Nov 9, 2013)

Last 2 months bought a Nilfisk Titan - same as C120 but more accessories include under chassis - £65 manufacture refurbished from eBay and Direct Hoses snow foam lace £25 .
Does a great job for the price..


----------



## blz-8027 (Sep 22, 2013)

Try these for a foam lance

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/s ... p?t=183611

or this without a pressure washer

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog ... -cat2.html


----------

